# Se me ha partido una MEMORIA USB ¿Tiene reparación?



## raul_21 (May 26, 2007)

Buenas, me presento con el siguiente problema yo tenía esa llave y se llevo un golpe y se partió la placa he intentado soldarla pero al pincharla el equipo se bloqueaba se iba la imagen y no podía hacer nada, yo solo quiero , NECSEITO, sacar los datos pero no sé si me servirá de algo.. alguien puede ayudarme? 

Gracias


----------



## mabauti (May 26, 2007)

> yo solo quiero , NECSEITO, sacar los datos


 Lo que yo haria sería soldar alambres largos calibre 24AWG entre los puntos que deben unirse ,solo hay que tener cuidado con no cortocircuitar con otros puntos


----------



## raul_21 (May 26, 2007)

lo que pasa esque no sé yo cuales son los que si y cuales los que no... que calibre es el 24AWG? Gracias


----------



## mabauti (May 26, 2007)

de ser posible consigue otra memoria del mismo modelo y abrela para conocer las conexiones.

el alambre 24AWG es lo suficiente mente grueso para soldar y que no se quiebre.

ve soldando de uno por uno donde sea muy obvio usando un protoboard como intermedio, y al final deja la alimentacion del conector, quiza esto te pueda ayudar:


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2007)

Debes rascar la fina capa de barniz verde con un destornillador y soldar con unos hilos finos figidos, solo debes seguir las pistas y finalmente porner dos velitas a la virgen.

Si tienes suerte solo se habran danado 4 pistas, tension, masa, 2 datos


----------



## raul_21 (May 27, 2007)

mañana probaré a ver... si puedo salvar datos
lo único bueno es que... hice uan copia de seguridad hará 1 mes
lo malo esque en este último mes he modificado bastantes cosas..jeje

Gracias


----------

